# 189 Visa VAC2 Payment



## ananth3010 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi

I'd submitted my visa application for Skilled Migration Visa, Subclass 189, on 25-Dec-2014, online. I added my wife, mother and my daughter as dependents to the same application. I got a acknowledgement and a visa fee payment receipt, for $7920AUD.

On March 8 2015 I got a mail from the Case Officer asking me to make a VAC2 payment of $4885AU (Second installment payment) for my mother as she does not pass the functional English requirements. I made this payment on March 12 2015. 

Post this, I did not receive any fee payment receipt for the VAC2 payment ($4885 AUD). I got a acknowledgement letter which is the same as the one I received on Dec 25 2014.

I've read in many forums that after a VAC2 payment a grant usually comes in week's time. But its been two weeks and I've not heard anything from the case officers. My case is assigned to adelaide.gsm.team7 currently. I'm beginning to wonder and worry what has happened to my case. 

I've dropped a mail to the case officers but I'm not sure if it will be replied. I'm planning to call the DIAC folks to understand whats going on. Can somebody share the number where I can call so that I can talk to the case officers regarding my application and VAC2 receipts? In addition please do share what else I need to do?

Is there something I should be concerned about? Please share your opinions.

Regards,
Ananth


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Unless your case officer included contact details on his or her email it is unlikely you will be able to contact. Also note that DIBP is using a centralised processing system whereby your application is processed by a number of people. It could be a different one each time your file is picked up. The fact that you have received an acknowledgement means that they have received your payment. So just be patient and all will be well in the end.


----------



## ananth3010 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Unless your case officer included contact details on his or her email it is unlikely you will be able to contact. Also note that DIBP is using a centralised processing system whereby your application is processed by a number of people. It could be a different one each time your file is picked up. The fact that you have received an acknowledgement means that they have received your payment. So just be patient and all will be well in the end.


Thanks a lot Jeremy. Just wanted to confirm that the VAC2 payment was done only for my mother as she did not meet the functional english requirements.

Two days after I made the VAC 2 payment, I received an acknowledgement letter from the immigration office that "..this letter confirms that your application has been received for processing" with details of my visa application but there was not a single line on having received the money for VAC2 payment. I just assumed that the payment must have triggered this mail but now since I haven't received any response, I am getting worried whether they have received the payment at all..Should i have expected a mail from immigration office with clear receipt that this money has been received?

My only concern is that I do not want my application to be refused a grant because they did not receive the VAC2 payment.

Regards,
Ananth


----------



## ananth3010 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Jeremy,

I wrote to the GSM documents team and they confirmed that the VAC2 payment I made is shown in their systems.

I've read that may people get the grants within a week post VAC2 payments. Its been 2.5 weeks for me and I have not heard anything. Many people have asked me to drop a note to the case officer again to remind them. What is your view on this? Did you drop a reminder mail?


----------



## mcmk (Dec 2, 2015)

*vac2 payment*

Hi Ananth,

Can you please update after howlong you received the grant letter

thanks
MCMK


----------



## mcmk (Dec 2, 2015)

mcmk said:


> Hi Ananth,
> 
> Can you please update after howlong you received the grant letter
> 
> ...


For Records, I received the grant after 4 weeks. so like every one else said once the case officer asks for vac2 payment, your PR is guaranteed. The delay happens mostly due to the

i) Fees shared by the sponsoring state for the 510 hours of tuition fees and the DIBP systems to be updated for the details.

ii) It is preferable to make the payment from the link mentioned in the email, rather than paying from DIBP site causing the delay in processing

iii) Your receipt to be uploaded for the proof of payment for the English language functional knowledge by selecting the others

If the above things are taken care still you did not get the grant in 1 week you can email to the CO with the proof of payment without any further query your grant will be sent

thanks


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> once the case officer asks for vac2 payment, your PR is guaranteed.


No it isn't.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Apr 8, 2015)

wrussell said:


> No it isn't.


Can you please tell what could be the possible reasons of rejection after paying VAC2??? Is it external checks or anything else???

Because we have heard that PR is almost sure. Can you please share any case from your knowledge where this has not proved true. I shall be thankful.


----------



## victorliafook (Aug 23, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Can you please tell what could be the possible reasons of rejection after paying VAC2??? Is it external checks or anything else???
> 
> Because we have heard that PR is almost sure. Can you please share any case from your knowledge where this has not proved true. I shall be thankful.


I also have the same doubt. I paid the 2VAC on July 14 and until now I didn't receive an answer.  I'm quite concerned about it and I am wondering in which cases they may not grant a visa after paying the second installment.


----------



## victorliafook (Aug 23, 2016)

Updating: I was asked to fill the "Form 80" 15 days ago. I sent it back last week and I am now waiting for an answer again. 
I hope it doesnt take too long.


----------

